# disparition du flux rss



## Powerdom (7 Août 2012)

Même dans l'économiseur d'écran... c'est dommage c'était mon préféré. pour un peu je regretterais Lion :mouais:


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2012)

Apparemment on peut le récupérer
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/economiseur-decran-rss-1173282.html


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2012)

Merci !


----------

